# Seven Lakes Drive and a Bear!!!!!!



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Last week my brother told me he saw a bear across the street from the local high school. He was rummaging through someones garbage. I thought, kind of cool (Stupid, i know!!). This happens from time to time. It happened once when I was in school there many years ago. 

This morning I turned south onto Seven Lakes Drive from Kanawauke Circle. Riding along (i did not even get to Lake Sebago) and I notice something black walking out of the woods through the brush. I think, 'Hmmm. What is that?" SOB, he comes out of the brush right into the middle of the road. A black bear. I immediately thought, "Hey, this is scary." 

I turned around and rode home at that point. Funny how hearing about something vs seeing something (a bear in this case) can cause very different emotions.

Anyway, for those going into Harriman be aware!!!

cmn


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

....maybe the bears are around to pick up the scraps left by Oktoberfest.

plus, the bears in the area are relatively harmless.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I almost tboned a momma bear and three cubs riding mine road at the Delaware Water Gap. wait for them to cross the road, make a bunch of noise and ride on through.

The closest I've even been to a bear was in Whistler Village, BC. Where a big black bear casually used the intersection we were standing at (across the street) to stroll past us (on the perpendicular) as he made his way down an alley between two hotels for garbage. Whistler was SUCH a good time... but back to NYC/NJ..... uhhh, Hudson Terrace northbound is getting resurfaced. Kind of moot right before winter, but it's getting done. from GWB north.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

tednugent said:


> .
> plus, the bears in the area are relatively harmless.


Relative to whom? A Gizzly? I hear you though. I don't think I was not in any serious danger. Still, not something I'd want to mess around with. 

On a good note, it sent me home on a shorter route and it started to rain only minutes later. I was soaked and cold. It was an uncomfortable ride home. The shorter the better.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

*Black Bear Kills Rutgers Student During a Hike in New Jersey*



cnardone said:


> Relative to whom? A Gizzly? I hear you though. I don't think I was not in any serious danger. Still, not something I'd want to mess around with.
> 
> On a good note, it sent me home on a shorter route and it started to rain only minutes later. I was soaked and cold. It was an uncomfortable ride home. The shorter the better.


Black Bear Kills Rutgers Student During a Hike in New Jersey
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/23/nyregion/black-bear-kills-rutgers-student-during-a-hike-in-new-jersey.html?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Ar%2C{%221%22%3A%22RI%3A7%22}


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It would depend on where you are. In not over-crowded wildernesses, then the black bears are often more scared than the hikers. 

I think I've seen 3 bears when I've been camping (all within a few miles of the same place?)

The first was scurrying down the trail I was hiking along with my brother. Only saw it for a few seconds. 

The second, I was finishing up breakfast when I heard a lot of noise on the trail above, which seemed early to be that far in. I cleaned up, packed up, and pushed off with my boat. The bear came down the hill, across my previous campsite, the swam across the river never even noticing me (I gave it some room). 

The third time I was again in the boat, and saw one scurrying up the far bank of the river. I tried to get a photo, but it was out of sight before I got the camera out. 

Those that encounter people frequently, such as those in Yellowstone, or living around residential neighborhoods, however, can be far more dangerous.

I'm not sure how I'd react to seeing one on my bike. I think I'd stop a few hundred feet away, plan an "exit", then try to scare it off of the road. Then proceed once he was clearly away from the road.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> Last week my brother told me he saw a bear across the street from the local high school. He was rummaging through someones garbage. I thought, kind of cool (Stupid, i know!!). This happens from time to time. It happened once when I was in school there many years ago.
> 
> This morning I turned south onto Seven Lakes Drive from Kanawauke Circle. Riding along (i did not even get to Lake Sebago) and I notice something black walking out of the woods through the brush. I think, 'Hmmm. What is that?" SOB, he comes out of the brush right into the middle of the road. A black bear. I immediately thought, "Hey, this is scary."
> 
> ...


Bears, up near Bear mountain. Who knew? 
If you make sufficient noise the bears should leave you alone.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I had a boar/wild pig come running out at me from the woods once while riding in Sterling Forest. It's amazing how fast you can ride on adrenaline!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Trek_5200 beat me to it hehehe Bears near Bear Mtn .

I encountered a wild bear only once in the wild and it was pretty scary for me. I was doing a 12 hour MTB race at Wawayanda. Mid point during the race all of a sudden a 600lbs plus bear came onto fire road. I hit the brakes,just froze and began thinking what to do if it started charging at me. We stared at each other at less than 100 feet apart. After 5 seconds it just ran up the hill. I didn't move until another rider came by. I warned him but he seemed accustomed to bears. After he passed that section yelling "yo" "yo" like Rocky I followed and finished rest of the race.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I work in a area with bears and live in an area with bears and see them a lot walking my dog. I don't do anything to provoke them, so I don't need to resort to
http://youtu.be/EQ1KZr4lfwQ


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Why was your brother rummaging around in the garbage ?.

That's a sure way to meet bears !.


----------

